# is my tiger lotas trying to flower?



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

just like the title says I havent experienced with this.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is neat! You'll have to take a px when it opens and share it with us.


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

oh I will.i thinks its awesome.

expecially it being in an el natral tank


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Very cool! Please do post photos of the flower.

I tried to get this species to flower in my pond last summer, but the plants were destroyed by raccoons. Grrrr!


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

oh I shall try to get pics


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I believe it is succeeding!


----------



## Kojack (Feb 9, 2011)

Did the lotus flower yet? Would be pretty cool to see...


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Kojack said:


> Did the lotus flower yet? Would be pretty cool to see...


 No crap! We need an updated pic!


----------



## guppy breeder (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry guys I couldnt get a pic of it open. i do have another runner that looks the same maybe i can get a pic that time.

I have read they are night bloomers.. guess so becuase we go to bed about 10pm normally and i never saw it open during the day


----------

